# Looking for soda bottle books



## bottle-o-pop (Apr 16, 2016)

I am interested in buying some soda bottle books.  I have found that it's difficult to find them for sale on the internet, so I thought it might be nice to have a place here for people to post contact information (internet or not) of the sellers of soda bottle books that are currently for sale.

I realize that "soda bottles" is sometimes too restrictive of a scope for a book, but I am hoping that posts here are for books with a lot of soda bottles in them.

Here are the ones that I could find:
Collectors Guide to Tampa Embossed Soda Bottles
Antique Florida Soda Bottles (West Palm Beach to Miami)
Collecting Applied Color Label Soda Bottles
Digger O'Dell's Sodas, Mineral Waters, Porters and Ales
Pepsi-Cola Bottles & More, Collectors Guide, Vol. 2


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man (Apr 16, 2016)

The Dr Pepper Bottle and Peice Guide is on ebay now. I co-wrote the first version, Doyle.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 16, 2016)

I wouldn't attempt to buy one of the "Collecting Applied Color Soda Bottles" books on the link you posted. The last time I checked, that link was obsolete and might take your credit card but you will not get a book. I know Rick Sweeney and he told me more than once to advise everyone not to use that link/site. And if you mail money to join or make a purchase, Rick will just send it back to you. One of these days I'm going to talk with Rick and see if he still has any books left over and allow me to sell them like I did a few years ago. 

One of the hardest books to find is the one published by J.L. Jones in 1972, which is almost a collectors item in itself, that sells for about $85-$100 now, if you can even find one. 

Here's a picture of the cover of the 1972 J.L. Jones book, which I feel lucky to have a copy of that I bought for about $5.00 in the 1970s. (Its not for sale)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 16, 2016)

By the way ...

If you ever do find one of the 1972 J.L. Jones books and it has loose pages, that's the norm. Every example of the book I'm aware of has loose pages that are detached from the cover. Apparently they used some inferior type of glue on the binding. I was talking to Bill Porter awhile back and he said his copy of the book had fallen apart, too. So don't let that aspect deter you if you ever come across a copy.


----------



## bottle-o-pop (Apr 17, 2016)

TexasbottleMan, thank you, but I could not find that book on Ebay.  Maybe it's sold out from there already.

SodapopBob, thank you for the advice on the Collecting Applied Color Label Soda Bottles book.  I don't collect applied color label bottles, but I agree that it's unfortunate that the book is offered for sale without any inventory.

Soda bottle books are apparently in the category of ephemera; here today, gone tomorrow.  They're books on collectors' items that are, themselves, collectors' items.


----------



## jblaylock (Apr 17, 2016)

The 2 Pepsi Ayers guides are typically on eBay.

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man (Apr 17, 2016)

*Dr Pepper Collectible Bottle Book 1885-1985 NEW for 2016 Soft Cover Bay item number:162037278833

PS, I co-wrote the first book, if you need any info on Dr Pepper bottles let me know and I will try to help, thanx, Doyle
cctrayders@comcast.net*


----------



## M.C.Glass (Apr 17, 2016)

Coincidentally yesterday I read a true story online about someone who in 1898 mailed his rival some poison in a Bromo Seltzer bottle, and poisoned his rival's wife. Then I saw it was written by Digger Odell. Man got around.


----------



## grime5 (May 5, 2016)

tried to pm you tex bottleman but it said you couldnt recieve any messages.what do you know about this dr.pepper.its amber straight sided with dr.pepper bottling co. corbin ky on the bottom.sure it was some sort of flavor drink they had.thanks greg


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man (Jun 4, 2016)

grime5 said:


> tried to pm you tex bottleman but it said you couldnt recieve any messages.what do you know about this dr.pepper.its amber straight sided with dr.pepper bottling co. corbin ky on the bottom.sure it was some sort of flavor drink they had.thanks greg



Dr Pepper never made an amber bottle, someone has gama-ray or whatever the term to turn it amber, just like they do the old Coca-Cola bottles.


----------

